# XM Free Trial: Should I Let It End?



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

My new ride came with a 3-month XM trial.

If I let it lapse will XM offer a better deal?

Or, is it "in stone"...and the monthly/quarterly/yearly rates never change, regardless of the circumstance?

Thanks.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

You can get a discount if you subscribe for longer periods (2 years, 3 years). You can also purchase a lifetime subscription (for the life of the radio), avoiding any rate increases, etc. A $2 monthly royalty fee kicks in on July 29. Sign up for a longer subscription now and avoid the fee till your next renewal. If you let it lapse, they may send you a "we want you back" discount offer but you can't count on that.
If you let it lapse and refuse to renew you will still get some channels for free. Those include "Emergency Alert", the promo channel (#1) and beginning August 1, some of the commercial channels controlled by Clear Channel. For instance, Mix 22 will continue to stream, even without a subscription.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Yeah...I'm aware of the discounts for longer subscription periods.

I was just curious if anybody had experience with unpublished, deeper discounts, in order to keep new car customers after the trial.


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

I was offered a 3 mos extension deal for around $7 mos. After this period, I received a bill for a subscription at the full rate. I refused, but I offered to continue at the $7 mos rate for a year up front. XM agreed, and I am a happy customer. I like the service, but the full advertised rate seems too high. I intend to keep the service if they can keep the cost low.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> My new ride came with a 3-month XM trial.
> 
> If I let it lapse will XM offer a better deal?
> 
> ...


I'd quit because they might go under.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I'd quit because they might go under.


Paul, you're _such_ an optimist! :lol:


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

For a very very long time people have been getting the $77 a year deal if they talk to a live person about their plan and threaten to quit. When I bought my last radio I complained about the activation fee and tried to use the very old Scion03 code to get around it, after they put me on hold they did not charge me the activation and offered me something like $84 for a year, which wasn't really a deal for an additional H/U but at least I got out of the activation BS. I'd suggest searching XM promo codes on google and going from there.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Paul, you're _such_ an optimist! :lol:


I know.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I know.


After our trial, we subscribed for one year. We had decided to not let it renew, but forgot, so got charged for another year. When I called to cancel, I thought the CSR would have given it to me at any price just to stay with them. My take is that they're desperate for subscribers.

You will get better rates for a longer commitment, but I'm with Paul. They might go under, and then you're like to never get your money back.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback.

Well...CSR attempt #1:

Called and asked if any discounts were available, other than those based on length of subscription. They said the pricing is "non-negotiable".

OK...so for giggles I asked about lifetime rates. It's $499.99 for XM and Best of Sirius, or $399.99 for XM Everything. Plus, if I get it before 7/29/09, I get in before the "US Royalty Fee" of $1.98 a month that's about to be applied to all new subs.

So, I'm thinking...my new car should be around a lot longer the 3-and-a-half years it would take to start "getting it free".

Hmmmm. Food for thought.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

I cancelled my XM sub in February, then bought a car in April with a free 3 months. Just gave me a chance to see that I made the right decision. I won't be renewing on Saturday.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> So, I'm thinking...my new car should be around a lot longer the 3-and-a-half years it would take to start "getting it free".


Ah, but will XM/Siri? :lol:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, but will XM/Siri? :lol:


True dat.

But the sats are in orbit, and the up-link infrastructure is in place.

So, I think the odds are quite high that a sat radio company broadcasting to Sirius/XM radios will exist in some form.

XM WX is delivering weather data to an ever expanding aviation, and marine, user base, too. All of the major general aviation avionics companies have XM WX available in their new "glass cockpits", as well as portable GPS products, and it's very popular.

They don't make money from just radio.

Plus, I'm a SEC and NFL football fan...which makes XM and the Best of Sirius an attractive package.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, but will XM/Siri? :lol:


Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## bjs188 (Jun 25, 2004)

I was a long time paying customer. I cancelled and within a month, they offered me six months at $4.99 per month. I got tired of FM radio in a hurry during that month.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

3 Month free trial was just about to expire, so called and asked for the $77.00 a year deal I had first heard about on DBSTalk.com.
Got It! not bad, XM for $6.42 a month

DBSTalk once again saving me money - paying to be a member is the least I can do to pay back all the savings this web site has brought me

also kept the NavTraffic but am getting taht billed at $3.00 a month.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Pete K. said:


> ... and beginning August 1, some of the commercial channels controlled by Clear Channel. For instance, Mix 22 will continue to stream, even without a subscription.


Is anybody getting the Clear Channel channels in the clear?


----------

